# Random Ringtones Question



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I gave my tbolt to my wife. I formatted the sd card and in CWM did a full wipe. I have flashed numerous ROMs (all Sense) and every one of them is picking a random ringtone for calls and text messages. I am curious what could be causing this?


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Bug in HTC 605.5 base, have you tried a 605.9 base ROM?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> Bug in HTC 605.5 base, have you tried a 605.9 base ROM?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


No as even when I was on a Sense ROM this was never an issue. I just wiped her SD card and reloaded the saved stuff and so far so good it seems. Will continue to monitor and if it doesn't work I'll try a newer based ROM.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Spoke too soon lol. I can't believe this is an issue on all Sense ROMs and it never seemed to be a big deal to anyone. Very annoying bug!


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

I am fairly certain this is a bug they fixed in the latest 605.9 base, so give it a shot.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> I am fairly certain this is a bug they fixed in the latest 605.9 base, so give it a shot.


 On the software-update PDF Verizon has posted, they actually specifically refer to this bug as one of the fixes in 605.9.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I ended up flashing 605.9 rooted/deodexed stock ROM for her since her phone woke us up at 2am with an mp3 playing as a notification. All seems well now. I was always on AOSP when I had TBolt so this bug is new to me lol. Thanks guys!


----------

